# 10 inch butterkoferi



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

i just picked this guy up , theese are all cell phone pics and look fuzzy and hazey, this fish looks awesome in person


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

1 more


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

NIce stripes


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

...


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that's a nice looking butti. are him and your mota getting along alright?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice butti


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That is one really fat Butti, he looks great


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

yeah he is getting along with the mota, they both dig holes and spit the gravel in each others dicection though...its hilarious


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet lookin Butti!


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

nice butti!
i'm surprised that a 10" butti gets along with a 6" mota... but good luck with that


----------

